# Playa Del Carmen - Buying Wine



## Young Retirees (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi there, does anyone know where to buy wine in bigger size bottles (1.5 litre) than the 750 ml in Playa Del Carmen?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Try the nearest large supermarket and look for the 4L jugs. Otherwise, you may have to find an importer who supplies restaurants. There are some table wines from Europe that are packaged in 10L boxes with a spigot.


----------

